# Sagada.What is it like there?



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone here know much about Sagada? I can't afford Baguio,and although Palawan sounds wonderful,I think at this point in the game,the climate in the mountains would be more to my liking.

I would really appreciate anyone who has first hand experience,to share some information on the place if you would be so kind.Weather would be nice according to the Sagada Wiki.

My memory isn't what it used to be,and I seem to remember someone saying that the Rebels don't tend to bother foreigners much..or was that just hopeful thinking.? 

Any info would be nice regarding security...expense of property (cause I doubt there are too many rental homes in the area)... prevalence of properties with streams/rivers access etc.Seems that I read somewhere,that the Province has a law about selling property to outsiders,or something like that.Anyone know anything about that?I suppose like everything else, there is always a way.

Thanks.

SMM


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sagada is about 8 hours from Baguio. It is a tourist town. I would not recommend planning to live there unless either:
a) You visit there as a tourist and happened to fall in love with the place
b) You were planning to set up a tourist operation there

Option b is full of pitfalls especially as you've never been there.

There is not much in the town itself apart from hotels, restaurants and shops. The main attractions are hikes to the various waterfalls, caves, mountains, etc.

Outside of the tourist season it is very quiet and during the wet season it's probably quite dangerous and the roads to and from Baguio could be impassable.

As for other options of where you could live, you could perhaps consider San Fernando in La Union, which apparently has a fair few expats. Tarlac City in Tarlac is another option. 

In terms of security I don't think you'll find any gated subdivisions in Sagada but you will in San Fernando La Union and Tarlac.

If you want somewhere more rural then look around in La Union - just outside of Baguio or closer to the sea - the property should be cheaper than Baguio, and it's mostly farmland. But unless you know people in the area you might not feel too secure.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> Sagada is about 8 hours from Baguio. It is a tourist town. I would not recommend planning to live there unless either:
> a) You visit there as a tourist and happened to fall in love with the place
> b) You were planning to set up a tourist operation there
> 
> ...


Exactly right on all counts. SierraMadreMe, This poster has provided good information here. First, as a foreign citizen you cannot buy/own land anywhere in the Philippines. You can rent or least buy not own.

Beyond that; in an area like that you will not have good medical care or hospitals available. If you have a serious life threatening event there - you will die there. Nice area for sure but for most it would not be worth the risks involved.

Price Wise your options are probably going to keep you in the lower, hotter areas. For example, we rent a small, modern, two bedroom home about a 30 minute ride outside of Angeles in Central Luzon for only $54.00us dollars per month. It's a rural area but still a short ride to shopping malls, restaurants as well as first class doctors and hospitals.
Don't be in a hurry. There are lots of great places without having to live on some remote "Gilligan's Island" type place.



Jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Simon and Jet Lag for your advice. I am no newcomer to the PI.I have lived here 9 years now.When I came here as a younger man,the heat did not affect me like it does now.Sadly,whether it is La Union,or Pangasinan or Quezon or any other place in the lowlands,it's going to be hot..and running a/c is going to be expensive (assuming you are lucky enough to live in a place where the power doesn't fail several times a week),not to mention the crush of humanity.

I am aware that I cannot own property,but my wife can,so that isn't a problem for me.It is good advice on the access to medical facilities too.That is something that is becoming increasingly important to all of us.

If I were looking for a business opportunity (which I am not),Sagada and similar small towns would not be in the running .

Just looking for a cooler place that isn't so packed with people.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Perhaps look around the outskirts of Baguio - La Trinidad, Pugo in La Union (which is a bit cooler than Pangasinan)... I personally would look in and around La Union, around Agoo/Pugo area. Still slightly upland, close to the sea, close to Baguio and not too far from Angeles/Manila. Plus it's very rural and scenic there.
It's still hot but not as hot as Pangasinan!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cooler area (More tree's)*



SierraMadreMe said:


> Thank you Simon and Jet Lag for your advice. I am no newcomer to the PI.I have lived here 9 years now.When I came here as a younger man,the heat did not affect me like it does now.Sadly,whether it is La Union,or Pangasinan or Quezon or any other place in the lowlands,it's going to be hot..and running a/c is going to be expensive (assuming you are lucky enough to live in a place where the power doesn't fail several times a week),not to mention the crush of humanity.
> 
> I am aware that I cannot own property,but my wife can,so that isn't a problem for me.It is good advice on the access to medical facilities too.That is something that is becoming increasingly important to all of us.
> 
> ...


I live in your area (?) east of San Pablo Laguna SierraMadreMe and it was very hot until I started planting trees, it's taken 6 years but the trees now block the heat and provide so much shade, also fruits another benefit, so If you do find a spot, find one with huge trees blocking the sun, noon and evening side North West, it can cool down the house or apartment big time, this year was unbearable hot but we didn't suffer so much like in the past and I didn't need to run the AC unit as much.

The electrical grid has been pretty solid as compared to 10 years ago, so as long as you have a cheap generator for outages (3 - 4,000 pesos) that can run a fan and lights you should be good also, don't run computers or TV's though you could do damage, lessons learned.

What about San Pablo Laguna? it's up a mountainous hill, there are many spots that are heavily treed and perfect cure for the heat, it's just a matter of finding where you want to live and then see what's for sale or rent or lease. We live ground level next to Laguna de Bay so hot, if I can reduce the heat in this area for sure you could reduce the heat factor at higher latitude in this region, also another spot could be Pagsanjan Laguna, it's real close to Sta Cruz Laguna they just opened up a large new Hospital.

Hard to get away from the fishbowl feeling no matter where you live  but I do well and have driven either north or south of San Pablo, I start having huge traffic issues north starting in Calamba Laguna.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

For cool Tagaytay is second to Baguio - even in the extended summer heat of this year you need only fans or an evaporative cooler. In most years heat is just a minor issue for about 6 weeks.
It's a lot more convenient to live in and easier to get to and from than Baguio too.
Compared with places in the south of Laguna it has the advantage of two main routes to Manila.
It has a reasonable major hospital and there is an better large hospital half an hour away from Tagaytay. Some of the top Manila hospitals are within reach in 90 mins by car.
There is one Mall, with another under construction.There are two Malls 30 minutes drive away.There are 5 large Groceries in the area, plus markets.
The major downside is the large volume of traffic at holidays and weekends.
Of course, rents will be higher than the places the other posters are talking about. To get cheaper rents you may have to go "down the hill" up to 7 or 8 kms away from Tagaytay, and maybe sacrifice some cool. Go much further than that and the heat kicks in.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Datchworth said:


> For cool Tagaytay is second to Baguio - even in the extended summer heat of this year you need only fans or an evaporative cooler. In most years heat is just a minor issue for about 6 weeks.
> It's a lot more convenient to live in and easier to get to and from than Baguio too.
> Compared with places in the south of Laguna it has the advantage of two main routes to Manila.
> It has a reasonable major hospital and there is an better large hospital half an hour away from Tagaytay. Some of the top Manila hospitals are within reach in 90 mins by car.
> ...


Not being familiar with these areas, can I ask how much cooler the temperature is compared with areas down at sea level. Are we talking daytime temps below 28/30?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've only spent one day in Bagio but it wasn't noticeably cool than what I was used to in Bataan. I suspect that it is cooler overnight and early morning. The only time I've been to Tagaytay it very windy and it was boarderline uncomfortable in just a tee shirt. I think you will never find cool just different degrees of hot. Valencia up hill from Dumaguete and the heights around Bacalod are also cooler than the coastal planes.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, I really don't think one can't make any judgements about climate from spending only one day in a place! Statistics from Wikipedia show Tagaytay has average highs of 30.1 April and 29.7 May. A place we used to live. Muntinlupa, down by Laguna de Bay has 34.0 April and 34.0 May. For comparison Baguio has 25.1 and 24.6.

So Baguio is the king city of cool, no doubt. But I can tell you from 10 years living here that the 4 degrees or so advantage that Tagaytay has on the lowlands makes a lot of difference. In the Summer here one just avoids being outside in the afternoon hours, as one does everywhere else. Humidity is much lower too. Generally there is a light breeze.

The times I have spent in Baguio have been mainly in the rainy season and I have experienced some quite unpleasant weather there at that time - it reminded me too much of England.

The only really unpleasant weather here is occasional fog.

Tagaytay has displaced Baguio over recent years as the place to have a cool weekend - the traffic generated by that desire is now it's major drawback.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for the help and suggestions.

I think I have reached a point in my life where I have to accept the fact that it just isn't working out for me here anymore.We have a really nice home here,and the wife will return when I am gone.I think perhaps my best option would be to return to Oregon.

My kids in the US will be happy about it.They are always on my case to go back home.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We all have to make decisions(sometimes very difficult) that we feel are best for us as each persons circumstances are different. 

Good Luck and hope it works out for you.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Datchworth said:


> For cool Tagaytay is second to Baguio - even in the extended summer heat of this year you need only fans or an evaporative cooler. In most years heat is just a minor issue for about 6 weeks.


Tagaytay is about 2000 feet above sea level  

Baguio is about 5,000 feet above sea level.!

BTW, I do spend a lot of time in Bontoc, and Abatan 75, and in Bauko, MP.

While the areas I go are pretty safe, and helps that a few relatives are in AFP and PNP, the areas nearby - like Tadian, is occasionally in the news for NPA attacks on PNP. 

Though so far they never went against any foreigner, you can never know. If Duterte ends the cause, then it's only reason to rejoice, as the MP folks are pretty much fed up of the NPA and their antics. 

As for touristy things, you know how things go here : The 'conservationaists' and pseudo environmentalist find ways to reduce proper tourist options. 

If done correctly, there is lot of room for growth.

And anyway, of late, the Haslema highways' repairs are doing good and are of better quality than in the past. From Baguio to Bauko on average speed can be done in 4 hours to 5 hours.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> We all have to make decisions(sometimes very difficult) that we feel are best for us as each persons circumstances are different.
> 
> Good Luck and hope it works out for you.
> 
> Fred


If I can but live my remaining years in peace,I will be happy Fred.I may even break down and buy a jet-sled so I can fish the Rogue River and surrounding rivers.

Now.Does anyone have info on how to ship select items back to the states?I have more than a few things I'd like to take back with me,that the wife would never use when she returns here after I am gone.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Now.Does anyone have info on how to ship select items back to the states?I have more than a few things I'd like to take back with me,that the wife would never use when she returns here after I am gone.


You can approach those companies doing in bound, like LBC and such. Being in the trade, they can always advice on outbound, though the rates may not be attractive for LCL loads. Unless you can fill a 20 foot container on your own.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I want to thank everyone for the help and suggestions.
> 
> I think I have reached a point in my life where I have to accept the fact that it just isn't working out for me here anymore.We have a really nice home here,and the wife will return when I am gone.I think perhaps my best option would be to return to Oregon.
> 
> My kids in the US will be happy about it.They are always on my case to go back home.


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. My Filipina wife and I are living on Okinawa rt now in a fantastic waterfront condo just 5 mins from work, courtesy of employer, but I Still miss Pacific NW, Washington for us, and the lower temps, humidity, etc. But for now, this is "home" so I'll continue to enjoy the great food, world class diving and a nice lifestyle, while suffering the humidity/heat several months a yr. Love the Honor based culture as well. ON the other side, we continue to evaluate a full or part time retirement to the PI in a few yrs since she is a native of there and we have good relations with family, But know to live a good 3 or more hrs away. As I get older (57) I find myself as with tolerance for any B.S. and hassles in life. I think ideal for us will be part time PI and part time in WA later on. I think I'm narrowing my choices to Subic, Tagaytay and maybe Baguio for the PI piece, but we'll see in a few more yrs. Wish you well on the decision process.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> As I get older (57) I find myself as with tolerance for any B.S. and hassles in life. I think ideal for us will be part time PI and part time in WA later on. I think I'm narrowing my choices to Subic, Tagaytay and maybe Baguio for the PI piece, but we'll see in a few more yrs. Wish you well on the decision process.


I assume you have been to and spent time in Subic. We don't live there but for an environment as close to the US as possible, that is the right place without doubt.

Tolerance for BS? What's that :confused2:??? I'm a bit older than you at 64 and any tolerance for BS or much of anything else has long since flown away.. I've adjusted over the many years living here but there are days a 45 auto would be just the ticket! Hahaha..



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> but there are days a 45 auto would be just the ticket! Hahaha..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some days its really lucky for someone that I don't have one. I think we all hit that point now & then.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Some days its really lucky for someone that I don't have one. I think we all hit that point now & then.
> 
> Fred


Yesterday my wife and I were driving our motor-trike up to the market and back. At one point I told my wife (almost jokingly) that we need to install a cow catcher on the front of the trike like a freight train has just to get down the street as they don't have enough sense to get or even stay out of the way!


----------

